# Free WMA editing software?



## KMK (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of free sound editing for WMA files?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 4, 2007)

KMK said:


> Does anyone know of free sound editing for WMA files?


I haven't tried them, but maybe one of these would work for you.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 4, 2007)

I tried Wavepad. Seems pretty user friendly.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 4, 2007)

The best free software for audio editing is Audacity. It is simple and small, and I use it at work a lot.

I'm not sure whether or not it can edit wma files, but if it doesn't, you can convert it to mp3 or something then edit it.


----------

